# Rancilio pre-modified silvia wand from HD?



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

I am thinking of upgrading the steam wand on my Gaggia Classic. Is the pre-modded Silvia one from Happy Donkey a good choice?

I find the one that came with the machine pretty temperamental and it seems to clog quite easily.

Thanks.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

HD are OK but not the cheapest.

Sometimes you can find them on here. Ebay do them & from time to time there are special offers from coffee accessories retailers.

Best mod you can do for a Classic.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are these part of the group order Charliej is doing?

Deornds how much of a rush your in.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The modification is really just putting the existing bolt on it. Not much work.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Closing date is Friday Jan 31st I'll then send out payment details but can order the stuff over the weekend as the supplier work on 30 day terms for the invoice to be paid. These won't be the premodified ones, but, as others have said it only takes 5-10 mins at most to sort out anyway.


----------



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

Charliej said:


> Closing date is Friday Jan 31st I'll then send out payment details but can order the stuff over the weekend as the supplier work on 30 day terms for the invoice to be paid. These won't be the premodified ones, but, as others have said it only takes 5-10 mins at most to sort out anyway.


How much would it be?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

£15 plus postage so £18 max inc postage. If you go to the Gaggia brass dispersion plate thread and copy and paste the post and add your name in on the end and put Rancilio wand after your name.


----------



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

Done. Thank you!


----------

